# Winch installation help!



## vogie (Jun 16, 2010)

I just bought a 3000lb ViperMax from reading all the good stuff about them on this site. I have a 2009 Brute Force 750i and my question is I'm to the point where I need to wire in the handlebar switch to the keyed ignition. there are 3 wires: White, Brown and Grey. Which is the accessory power one that I need to tie into?

Also, where is the best place to mount the relay? the instructions say to mount it on the bar right at the rear behind the fuel tank but it will interfere with my RDC lift kit. I could also put it in the spot where my factory toolkit was but I am thinking of making a bracket at the rear to mount it and be done what do you guys think?


----------



## jyarber (Oct 27, 2010)

Not to jack you thread but I have a question also. I have a warn setup on my bike now. The winch keeps giving me trouble. If I was to just buy a new viper winch would it all bolt up and work?


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

when i wired mine i believe i tapped into the brown wire, where it runs into your 12v power plug. I placed my relay switch where the tool kit was, i screwed it down to the plastic, make sure you use a short screw if not you will screw right into the fuel tank.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

jyarber said:


> Not to jack you thread but I have a question also. I have a warn setup on my bike now. The winch keeps giving me trouble. If I was to just buy a new viper winch would it all bolt up and work?


you may have to get a new mounting bracket, I am not sure though. The wiring will all be able to be kept



vogie said:


> I just bought a 3000lb ViperMax from reading all the good stuff about them on this site. I have a 2009 Brute Force 750i and my question is I'm to the point where I need to wire in the handlebar switch to the keyed ignition. there are 3 wires: White, Brown and Grey. Which is the accessory power one that I need to tie into?
> 
> Also, where is the best place to mount the relay? the instructions say to mount it on the bar right at the rear behind the fuel tank but it will interfere with my RDC lift kit. I could also put it in the spot where my factory toolkit was but I am thinking of making a bracket at the rear to mount it and be done what do you guys think?


sorry I cant help on which wire to splice into but I wouldnt put it in the back. I have went through 3 relays and I dont to ride often. I am moving mine to under the seat


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I put mine under the seat and never had a porb. and the other ? yes im almost sure a viper mounts to the warn plate think i saw it on here do a search on


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

i bought a viper winch over a year ago if its the waterproof one then from experince its not waterproof,mine shorted out an took it apart an found mud packed all up in the armature,theres no seal where the motor housing fits the drum so id advise that you take it apart an rtv that end before install.other than that it was a good winch.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I put my contactor on the frame rail on the left side next to the airbox. Under the seat gets ALOT of mud and stuff caked under there and thats not good. Mud doesnt stay or stick where I put mine. And its mounted a lil higher than the seat. I just hooked mine directly to my battery so I dont have to splice. There are a few accessorie wires you can plug into or just tap into your cig lighter up front. I hate havin to turn my key on everytime i want to use my winch. I have recievers on the front and rear of my atv so I can take my winch off the front and put it on the rear. Best thing I ever did. And I can still run my plow up front. Winch sits higher and doesnt get caked with mud either. You can make yer own reciever mount or buy the cycle country mount like I did. Im lazy! I think most winches mount the same. Only real diff is the wiring cause some use different kinds of contactors. They all will interchange you just might have to switch some wires around.


----------

